# Massey 245 lift problem



## Iddee (7 mo ago)

My MF 245 3 point lift arms did work, but they either went all the way up or all the way down. When I tried to gradually make them come up, by raising the lift lever, nothing happened until about 3/4 of the way then the arms begin to raise. The same thing when I push the lever down to lower the arms, they did not go down until the bottom of the lever then the arms went all the way down. It is like there was no in between positions on the lift arms. The fluid level is full. I purchased this tractor used, so this is one reason they probably sold it. Now it has stopped working at all.
Any ideas on what the problem could be and how to fix.
Thank you for your help,


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Iddee, welcome to the forum.

The MF 245 is a really great tractor. Tough tractor. I always liked them. 

Your description "My MF 245 3 point lift arms did work, but they either went all the way up or all the way down", reminds me of operating in the draft control mode. It's either up or down, nothing in between. Draft control is used for plowing and not much else. You want to operate in the 'position control' mode. 

Have you checked the hydraulic fluid level?? The filler cap is right beside the left gear shifter. Check the fill level on the right side inspection cover.

You really need an Operator's Manual. It will cover all the operating procedures plus maintenance requirements. 









MASSEY FERGUSON 245 MF245 TRACTOR OPERATORS MANUAL OWNERS BOOK MAINTENANCE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MASSEY FERGUSON 245 MF245 TRACTOR OPERATORS MANUAL OWNERS BOOK MAINTENANCE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Iddee (7 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Iddee, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The MF 245 is a really great tractor. Tough tractor. I always liked them.
> 
> ...


I have tried both positions. Draft and position. No difference. Fluid is up to full mark.


----------

